
Dealing with Noise in an Open Office Setting - btravis
https://viget.com/flourish/dealing-with-noise-in-an-open-office-setting
======
brento
I once worked as a developer at a newspaper that had an open floor plan. The
biggest issue was the darn emergency scanner radio squawking in the background
all day! I often fantasized about taking a baseball bat to it, like they did
to a printer on Office Space
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjsSr3z5nVk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjsSr3z5nVk)).
It's one of the reasons I no longer work for a newspaper.

